# Case study: Vegan (high-soy) diet induced hypogonadism



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Case study: Vegan (high-soy) diet induced hypogonadism by Anthony Roberts Approximately 3% of U.S. adults never eat meat, poultry, and fish/seafood. Roughly 1/3 to 1/4 of those vegetarians are vegans, meaning in addition to never eating fish, poultry, or meat, they also don???t eat dairy, eggs, and honey, and were classified as vegan. A recently [...]

*Read More...*


----------

